# Entropay and normal credit card charges???



## Cyberghost (Nov 30, 2013)

Hii, I'm planning to take a credit card from SBI. I want to know whether purchasing with a credit card is profitable compared to entropay VCC. As entropay has 4.95% loading fee and 3~3.5% foreign transcation fee  from the debit card linked with entropay. What are the charges associated with the SBI credit card while making a foreign transcation(online). I mainly use entropay in google play,amazon,steam,paypal etc.. Please help!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2013)

entropay(or similar service) charges will always be higher than a normal credit card.for making online foreign transaction i don't think there are any additional charges besides the one charged by payment gateway(e.g.paypal charges).


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> entropay(or similar service) charges will always be higher than a normal credit card.for making online foreign transaction i don't think there are any additional charges besides the one charged by payment gateway(e.g.paypal charges).


I don't know about credit cards too much.If I make a purchase of 20$ with a real credit card what will be the total charge i want to pay that comes in cc statement. Assume card has interest rate 2.5% p.m and 27%p.a,3.5 % foreign transcation fee.
Consider me as a newbie in the field of CC


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

you pay interest rate on credit card payments only if you don't pay the amount by due date as shown in monthly statement.also any cash withdrawal using credit card always attracts interest rate from the day it happens so it is advised never to withdraw cash using credit card except in emergency.all other transactions(i.e.non-cash) using credit card are interest free as long as you pay full amount by the due date in monthly statement.for online transactions there are certain charges levied by the site/organization from which you are buying products.e.g.using credit card to buy rail ticket from irctc has charge of 1.8% of total transaction value.similarly paypal also charges ~1.8-2.5%(not sure but read paypal terms) for any transaction.besides such charges there is no additional charge for foreign/indian online transactions.

see this for details:
*www.sbicard.com/header_footer_pages/most_important_terms__conditions_0_011914.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you pay interest rate on credit card payments only if you don't pay the amount by due date as shown in monthly statement.also any cash withdrawal using credit card always attracts interest rate from the day it happens so it is advised never to withdraw cash using credit card except in emergency.all other transactions(i.e.non-cash) using credit card are interest free as long as you pay full amount by the due date in monthly statement.for online transactions there are certain charges levied by the site/organization from which you are buying products.e.g.using credit card to buy rail ticket from irctc has charge of 1.8% of total transaction value.similarly paypal also charges ~1.8-2.5%(not sure but read paypal terms) for any transaction.besides such charges there is no additional charge for foreign/indian online transactions.
> 
> see this for details:
> *www.sbicard.com/header_footer_pages/most_important_terms__conditions_0_011914.html


So, taking a SBI credit card is profitable at all. Thank you whitestar_99. Can you confirm SBI CC work in amazon payments.Because amazon don't ask for CVV code


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

it will work.
credit card - How does Amazon bill me wihout the CVC / CVV / CVV2? - Information Security Stack Exchange


----------

